# masters salaries



## highlander403 (Jan 24, 2008)

been a few years now since i was in the mn and was just wondering about the salaries that masters would now get on the likes of supertankers etc.

regards scotty


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*salaries*

what ever they are paid now a days,its still not enough.especially with ,what is happening in the gulf of aden.[21st century rambos].same for all the crew.(EEK)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Tankers tend to be the higher end of the market with regards to wages, and certainly the last time I was on a British flag tanker 2 and a bit years ago Masters salaries ranged from between £60,000 to £100,000 depending on length of service and bonuses.
That was all of course tax free, assuming you spent 183 days out of the country, which was pretty much a given. You can get more going foreign flag.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
One Company I was with used to have Senior Masters (4), they split a fifth Masters Salary into 1/4's and did his work a nice little earner!!
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Whatever they pay you can be assured it can be bettered elsewhere. However, the diffential is not what it was. In the 60s /70s the difference was vast.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe, I am rather sure of it - having heard it several times, that on Norwegian vessels there was a clause that said the Captain was to recieve a certain sum above the highest sum paid any other crew member, overtime included, if this was to surpass the Captain's contract salary. So having, let's say, the Electrician changing light bulbs every night, and doing standby on the forecastle when entering or leaving port, might be a proftable idea to the Captain. This is at least how a certain Electrician came to do what should have been the work of a mate was explained to me, but that story might perhaps be far-fetched?


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

Not so! My first command was with the Commodore Chief Engineer who was the top salary earner among Chiefs. I automatically was paid 10% more than he which was a nice increase over what I should have been paid as a newby Master! On my next ship, however, the Chief was new to the company and I was reduced to the regular salary level as befitted my junior status!
This was the company's policy that the Master received 10% more than the Chief Engineer if not otherwise above that differential.


----------

